# Epistemology Bloggers?



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2007)

What are some good blogs on epistemology from a Christian perspective? Guys who update relatively frequently. 

Thanks,


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Mathetes (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know of any that deal that narrowly, but some general Christian philosophy blogs would be:

http://dangerousidea.blogspot.com/

http://maverickphilosopher.powerblogs.com/

http://www.alanrhoda.net/blog/

http://calvindude.com/dude/

It's likely that you're already familiar with those, however.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2007)

I am not familiar with these. thanks


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2007)

I bookmarked "Maverick Philosopher" and "Alanyzer."


----------

